# Standard Poodle Puppies in Southwest area??



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

I have posted on here a while back, but I am still looking for a standard poodle breeder anywhere in the Southwest area (AZ, CA, CO, NM, UT, NV). 

We live in Scottsdale, AZ and I was hoping to be able to bring home the puppy around Mid to Late May or Early June (I will be off work at that point and so I will be home all day to love and train the puppy). 

I've found some great breeders, however their puppies are older than what we were wanting (we would like to bring home pup around 8-10 wks old) or else they weren't having litters until fall.

Does anyone know of any litters in the area happening around this time period?

Also, we are interested in either solids or partis, so please let me know of anything out there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You may want to check these breeders:
"Standard Poodle Breeders Index" on PoodlesOnline.com!

Here is the litters available according to the same website:
Litter Announcements on Poodles Online.com

Some breeders only list available puppies in their website.

Some PF members may have experience with some of these breeders or they may know breeders that is not listed. So feel free to post questions. 

Keep us posted.


----------

